# Whitebait



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

Thought i'd ask, In the UK I can get whitebait (http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/fish-detail_whitebait_3_15_0_1.html).Has any tried feeding this before. They love prawns, mussels, squid and if i'm feeling flush scallops.

Is it worthwhile trying them on something else ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you seem to be already feeding a healthy selection of foods to your p's. i haven't heard anyone use whitebait but i dont see why not. its up to you if you want to add this to their diet.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

^^ they should be more than fine with what you are feeding them, but variety is always good. Dont know much about whitebait though.


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Well tried my piranha on some Whitebait for the first time. Looks like they enjoyed them.

Very cheap from the local fish mongers too, which is always a bonus.


----------



## M. MONROE (May 31, 2010)

Yes you are feeding them well with white fish, very good for them


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking setup and fish!


----------

